# problemen in modules "GLcore" "vesa" "kbd" "mouse" "syn

## cis

hi,

dit is m'n eerste linux-installatie dus de vraag kan mss stom klinken : 

Ik heb dus gentoo 2006.1 geinstalleerd met die installation " wizard " op de livecd ,

by m'n eerste keer opstarten probeerde ik die "startx" commando dinges  maar m'n laptop vertelde me plots een verhaal :

```
dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Ik zou niet weten of ik eerst een paar drivers of zo had moeten installeren, maar hoe dan ook : ik zou niet eens weten hoe ;; als iemand me een beetje zou kunnen helpen of me in de juiste richting duwen zou ik dit ten zeerste apprecieren.

thx

----------

## koenderoo

Mss een net zo stomme vraag terug: heb je KDE, Gnome of iets soortgelijks geinstalleerd?

De basis installatie (naam zegt het al) installeerd alleen de basis. Daarna mag je zelf de rest invullen. Je mag dus nog steeds kiezen voor KDE, Gnome, XFCE4, etc, etc.

Met deze installatie zal ook de rest van X geinstalleerd worden en dus ook je drivers.

----------

## nixnut

Je mist inderdaad wat drivers. emerge -p xorg-x11 zou je meer moeten vertellen. Het lijkt alsof xorg-server wel is geinstalleerd maar de drivers voor muis, keyboard en grafische kaart niet.

----------

## cis

Ik heb gnome geinstalleerd , 

maar toch.. ik ben nu even een nieuwe installatie begonnen ;; maar met dan weer een nieuw probleem : dat ik m'n netwerkkaart niet geinstalleerd krijg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## belrpr

Probleem is dus dat gnome wel een paar paketten van xorg-x11 binnenhaalt maar niet alle dus gewoon

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

had het probleem opgelost.

Heb exact hetzelfde probleem gehad.

----------

## koenderoo

klinkt dus als bug in de ebuild van Gnome, of loop ik dan te hard van stapel?

----------

## cis

ik heb het hele boeltje nog eens opnieuw gedaan en nu blijkt het wel te lukken ;; ik krijg enkel de error's :

"could not open system.map ..." of zoiets bij het booten wanneer hij aan "Updating modules" zit..

ook mn netwerkkaarten ( wireless & wired : alle2 ) krijg ik maar niet geinstalleerd

----------

